# I'm a guy and nearly all of my "friends" are girls...is this weird?



## aaronjc3 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hey everyone, I just have a simple question for y'all. So I'm 20 years old and a sophomore in college, and, as the title suggests, nearly all of my "friends" are girls. I just feel a lot more comfortable talking to them as compared to guys...I dunno, it's like I can connect with them a lot more. But I've had people bring this up before, and a few of them even thought I was gay (but I'm totally straight!), making me feel quite self conscious. So is it really strange for a guy to have a ton of female friends?


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

It's certainly unusual. I'm far more nervous around them than I am guys... Most people I know seem to have friends of the same gender.

It doesn't make you sound gay to me, but it's possible that you're the type they totally would never get into a relationship with and therefore you are always friendzoned and considered "safe". Do you not flirt with girls at all?


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_No, it's not strange at all.

I myself can't really relate to most guys my age. I don't consider myself 'cool' and masculine, I'm slightly feminine. I'm also vain and really focussed on my appearance. Even online, which is why I type in a different font and color. I'm not gay though, I'm 100% straight. I don't have any female friends because I never approach them, but I think I'd also feel more comfortable talking to girls. Probably because they're usually nicer than guys._


----------



## ChuckBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

Sounds pretty lucky to me.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

There ain't nothing wrong with that.


----------



## aaronjc3 (Dec 11, 2013)

haha hmmm, i guess some people do consider me quite lucky but then again i always get friendzoned right away...it's not like i don't flirt with them or anything. i dunno, i just wanted some feedback just to see what other people thought


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

this is same as asking, i'm a guy and i have millions of dollars, is this weird?


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

Guess its both good and bad. On one hand you are surrounded by females which is a feat 
some guys would kill for. On the other hand if you are friend-zoned by them all I'm sure that's its own type of hell. Unless some of your friends have altruistic personalities breaking out the friend-zone will be tough. If you can handle that level of frustration you are a better man than I.


----------



## VinBZ (Nov 2, 2013)

Sometimes things just work out like that; I don't consider it all that strange. Nothing wrong with being friends with girls without seeking relationships.


----------



## pre (Dec 26, 2013)

I think it's normal. I suck at making guy friends. I make "friends" with girls all the time but I think it's easier because of how they perceive me than how I act, if that makes sense? I can't play video games or drink varying quantities of beer with most girls. And our friendships are not really friendships, they are just acquaintances. It feels like they all want something from me other than friendship. I'm still lonely.


----------



## aaronjc3 (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks for the replies everyone! ^ nah, I rarely ever develop crushes on them...although it has happened maybe once or twice but that's it. However, sometimes I approach girls that I'm attracted to yet we end up becoming only friends...and those friendships almost always end up sour :/


----------



## aaronjc3 (Dec 11, 2013)

MissAnnThrope said:


> You're going to ask that question to a forum full of lonely men desperately wishing for more female company?


lol i never really thought about it that way. maybe i should get a female's perspective? or maybe i should just be thankful for what i have? hmmmm


----------



## amy94 (Jun 28, 2013)

no, i don't think so. i know a lot of confident, friendly guys who pretty much have all girl friends and very few guy friends. they just connect better with girls and most of them are straight.


----------



## s0mebody (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi aaron. Im a guy too with mostly female friends. I guess i just dont have the stereotypical interests(sports, drinking, videogames, etc.) that guys have. I tried playing a video game before and I was able to hang out with some guy friends. But the friendship was mostly just about the video game and nothing else. I did enjoy the game we've played but when we're not playing, it's a bit uncomfortable to me since we have nothing else to talk about. 

Plus, as a person with social anxiety and who doesnt have that much friends, im looking to meet people that I can be friends with deeply. I mean, I dont want to just talk about video games or sports which guys mostly do. I wanna talk about things concerning the emotions too or something, and I know that I can only do that mostly with girls. Im looking for long term friendships and I feel like I can only find that in girls. That's why Im usually more comfortable with girls.


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

no sex with them? why?

:con


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm 100% straight but find girls more interesting friendlier and a lot nicer to talk to 
Don't know why I'd listen to a chick but kind of shut down around guys .


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

There's nothing wrong with that at all.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

I've known girly girls that only really hungout with guys, usually cause 1 of the was their BF


----------



## binarybigfoot (Aug 18, 2013)

aaronjc3 said:


> Hey everyone, I just have a simple question for y'all. So I'm 20 years old and a sophomore in college, and, as the title suggests, nearly all of my "friends" are girls. I just feel a lot more comfortable talking to them as compared to guys...I dunno, it's like I can connect with them a lot more. But I've had people bring this up before, and a few of them even thought I was gay (but I'm totally straight!), making me feel quite self conscious. So is it really strange for a guy to have a ton of female friends?


Perfectly normal. I love guys like that. They behave like gentlemen and you don't have to translate "man speak" as much. Have a mini crush on a guy like that right now. He bought me a coffee and we had a lovely conversation... before I realized he's kind of like that to everyone... grrrrr!


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Conceptions of masculinity and femininity aren't absolute nor inflexible, no one is 100% masculine nor feminine and if you're more inclined towards femininity (which doesn't really say anything by itself about sexual orientation) than the median male then you will most likely enjoy female company far more.

I've personally never had a single male friend because I've just never had the slightest interest in other males in any sense while I do mostly enjoy female company and I consider myself straight.

I mean, just think about... How the hell does it make any sense that preferring the company of beings that we're instinctively inclined to find emotionally, affectively and physically attractive can be considered _gay_? LOL.

Masculinity and femininity aren't bonded to sexual orientation, not every homosexual male is effeminate nor every heterosexual male is evidently masculine and vice versa for females.


----------



## s0mebody (Mar 30, 2013)

Well said ^


----------



## Dan the metalhead (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm like this too  I don't know what it is, I think it's because I'm more emotional then "normal guys"? And I just connect better with girls.


----------

